# puppy sick in crate



## bltswife (Jun 25, 2007)

Wife has decided to let puppy sleep with us at night and crate her during the day. she has stopped in to check on her theses 2 days that we did this halfway through the day, both times she has gotten sick all over crate, what are our options? suggestions? ty


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Gotten sick as in vomit or diarrhea?

I'd take her to the vets to see if she has worms. Do you feed her and immediately crate her?


----------



## bltswife (Jun 25, 2007)

sick as in vomit, wife gets up at 5 with me when i goto work, feeds her then, and tries to take her out before she leaves for work at 7. should we consider different feeding scedule?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd get a vet check first.

What kind of dog, how old, what do you feed her, on what type of feeding schedule daily?


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

Is your pup being dewormed? Vomiting up worms is normal if you are deworming. But other than that, is your pup lethargic? Lethargic + vomit = baaaaaaaad!! You definitely should check out the vet just in case to see what is wrong with your pup.

I don't think it might be the food though? How much do you feed her a day? And what kind of dog food? I have heard some brands make puppies sick. If that's the case, I suggest you switch to a different puppy food. I use Solid Gold and it's been working well with my pup.

Sorry to hear about your pup being sick


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

If you just brought her home 2 days ago and she's a young pup she may be throwing up from nervousness. I know some adult dogs that throw up when nervous. If your pup is sick from both ends though I think a trip to the vet is in order. Also explain this to me better. Your wife wanted a puppy to sleep with you at night but be crated during the day. How long during the day? The whole day?


----------



## bltswife (Jun 25, 2007)

*update*
puppy went to vet all is well with her. we feed her puppy chow. wife was coming home at lunch to check on her (fiona). wife has since decided to get a baby gate and keep her in kitchen during the day. she stopped getting sick, but now when we come she poos in front of gate & ends up stepping in it, will this pass? we do keep puppy pad out everyday for her.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Try something other than Puppy chow. Check out our food sub-forum, especially the stickies at the top of the food section. Change gradually though. 

If your pup is under 6 months old, she should be fed three times each day. And pick up the water 2 hours before bed. 

Since the vet check was normal, and I assume that you mentioned th vomiting and they analyzed a stool specimen for worms, then I have to think that the vomiting was a stress reaction.

Puppy pads, I think, are more trouble that they're worth if your intent is to have the pup go outside to eliminate. Most pups end up chewing or shredding them out of boredom anyway. Rule of thumb...age in months = # of hours to reasonably hold it. If you are leaving a very young pup alone while at work then I would just clean up whatever has been deposited while you were gone and work on housetraining when you are home.


----------

